# Updating without losing root



## ferrell221 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey I have been searching how to update to 902 but can't figure it out. I want to try these new safestrap Roms. Please forgive me for being a n00b

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

If you are stock and updated to 893 and not rooted, then 43V3R root your phone before you update to 902. Then you can automatically update to 902 via OTA. Make sure you choose the 43V3R root option otherwise you will lose root when you update.

Go to this link for root: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5484-r3l3as3droot-and-43v3r-root-for-the-bionic-v21/


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Just use motofail.zip and you can root stock. 902

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Or go to the market and search for "ota root keeper" it works for the bionic and I used it to keep root.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

bigmook said:


> Or go to the market and search for "ota root keeper" it works for the bionic and I used it to keep root.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Unnecessary though since Motofail roots .902. So losing root doesn't even matter since it can be rebooted in 2 minutes.

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Yep motofail does work. Look at the o.p. I answered the question.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ferrell221 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks guys got it all figured out. You are all awesome!

Sent from my AXI0M* AOKP using Tapatalk*


----------

